# Canada Dry Shot C&C



## Chriss (Jan 21, 2010)

C&C is welcome as always!


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 21, 2010)

nicely done!


----------



## Chriss (Jan 21, 2010)

mom2eight said:


> nicely done!



Thank you!


----------



## djrichie28 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thirsty now.


----------



## I'm new to photos (Jan 21, 2010)

how do you do that?

the white background do you have like a studio or something?


----------



## Chriss (Jan 21, 2010)

yep and theyre really easy to make. you should try it  Heres a link to get you started.

How to Make An Inexpensive Light Tent &#8211; DIY


----------



## I'm new to photos (Jan 21, 2010)

Chriss said:


> yep and theyre really easy to make. you should try it  Heres a link to get you started.
> 
> How to Make An Inexpensive Light Tent  DIY


 
thanx dude i will make one asap


----------

